# FS One XL wild discus from Dale Jordan's personal stock



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

$250 OBO.

Please know about keeping wild discus and I reserve the right to choose who the discus goes to 

This fish is very rare and as I understand, you just can't get any Dale Jordan discus these days as Dale has been removed as a sponsor on Simply Discus and he is working to fix his breeding stock.

I have had this fish for about 6 months. Sold "as is". There's nothing wrong with the fish - it's just not very exciting when compared to my domestic designer colored discus. I was told at the time of purchase that this fish was originally meant to be used as part of his breeding stock and yes, this fish is a survivor from the shipping disaster(see closed thread on that topic) so this fish is a tough survivor!!

Sold as is because this fish is perfectly healthy and eating in my tank but as with all discus, when you quarantine the fish, you should be putting one of your own healthy discus into the quarantine tank to make sure the new discus is healthy but a carrier of something that will infect your fish. I have since added new fish to my tank from other sources and this fish has not infected them however, it is still sold "as is"

Here is one picture. It's the one in the background behind the pair laying eggs on the glass. The one below the pair of Albino Platinums










Will post more pics soon or come view in Strathcona.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Some lucky owner is going to get an extremely nice discus!

P.S. Joseph, I think you need a FS in front of the subject or you'll get a wrist slap from the mods.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Gary, fixed title before I got scolded  and it is a nice fish, I'll be sorry to see it go but it just dosen't fit in with the 'decor' of the house :bigsmile:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd snap it up in a heartbeat (even have a quarantine tank set up now), but if I told the wife I'm bringing home a $250 fish, I will no longer fit in with the decor of the house and will have to sleep in the garage. That would be ok, but then I won't be able to see the fish.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

It really is a pretty fish, but it sure stands out from the others as it's the only wild he has in that tank!! If I had any room, I'd scoop it and be happy to pay only $250, but there's just no room at the inn


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I'd snap it up in a heartbeat (even have a quarantine tank set up now), but if I told the wife I'm bringing home a $250 fish, I will no longer fit in with the decor of the house and will have to sleep in the garage. That would be ok, but then I won't be able to see the fish.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I'd snap it up in a heartbeat (even have a quarantine tank set up now), but if I told the wife I'm bringing home a $250 fish, I will no longer fit in with the decor of the house and will have to sleep in the garage. That would be ok, but then I won't be able to see the fish.


That's pretty funny. :lol: One of these days my wife is going to spot the super giant knife fish that was really small and cute when I got it from Charles and I won't fit into the house decor either 

If you really want it, we could work out a trade for some hypans or apistos :lol:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> That's pretty funny. :lol: One of these days my wife is going to spot the super giant knife fish that was really small and cute when I got it from Charles and I won't fit into the house decor either
> 
> If you really want it, we could work out a trade for some hypans or apistos :lol:


Hahaha...it was almost the truth when I brought home the cube and she saw how big it was. 

I'm waiting to see a pic and to show it to my wife before I start begging.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Hahaha...it was almost the truth when I brought home the cube and she saw how big it was.
> 
> I'm waiting to see a pic and to show it to my wife before I start begging.


I want a tape-recording of the begging. Video is even better, but I'm not fussy


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

One crappy picture posted that I had on my phone, will take more and hopefully better ones tonight.

That pic was from before X'mas, the fish is quite a big bigger and more colorful now.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Hahaha...it was almost the truth when I brought home the cube and she saw how big it was.
> 
> I'm waiting to see a pic and to show it to my wife before I start begging.


Take it, Gary !!!! This monster will look nice in your wild paradise. I am sure Joseph will work out a deal fo you.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Payment plan sounds good. Or joseph cN steal your lunch money each day .


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

*More Pics*


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's an amazing looking fish, Joseph, and nicely set off by that carpet of bba.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish on hold pending pick up. 

Thanks for the pm's everyone. :lol:


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you throwing in the knifefish as a package deal???!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


>


Have you told the new owner that the Solomon likes watching "Dancing With the Stars?" Surely that's the only reason the show is playing in the background


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

lol... funny stuff shelley...

Now since Joseph moved one big fish, I think you can bring him back the gold fish...


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh man, Charles, I SO wish I had talked to you when Joe was in Brazil. I really wished I had thought of bringing Fluffy back and putting him in the tank when I went over to check on Joe's fish. I wish I had thought of that. Now THAT was FUNNY :lol:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Have you told the new owner that the Solomon likes watching "Dancing With the Stars?" Surely that's the only reason the show is playing in the background


Dancing with the stars? That's an easy sell for the wife acceptance factor. Does it dance to the music too?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

the discus doesn't. But my blue eye panaque here can dance...


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Dancing with the stars? That's an easy sell for the wife acceptance factor. Does it dance to the music too?


It's a wild discus, not the smarter domestic ones, it eats and poops and that's about it....I'm guessing its a Male discus


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> lol... funny stuff shelley...
> 
> Now since Joseph moved one big fish, I think you can bring him back the gold fish...


Funny man, next to go up for sale is probably the knife fish, I'm just too lazy to pull apart the pile of wood, for now...


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Funny man, next to go up for sale is probably the knife fish, I'm just too lazy to pull apart the pile of wood, for now...


Drop in a paper towel roll and wait a few minutes. Voila!!!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Good luck with the sale Joseph, its a great looking wild.If times werent tough, i would be all over this.Free bump for you

Luke


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

SOLD. Thanks everyone


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

You're very welcome, Joseph. I was happy to help. Hell, I was even happy to do ALL THE WORK in getting this deal put together AND catching the fish - which I did VERY WELL, I must add. But don't feel you should offer a commission of, say, 15%. That would seem only fair and reasonable, but I'm sure you have your reasons to not feel that way....... I had to eat stale frozen fish sticks for dinner


----------

